# Matt & Wes Vs. The Zombie Apocalypse



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Zachary and I were asked to do the makeup up and special fx for a short zombie film.

Filming starts today and we are very excited.

So heres the link to the comic that this will be based off of. The comic was done by one of the movies stars and one of its producers

http://geektastic.smackjeeves.com/comics/581830/a-zombie-by-any-other-name/

Just thought i'd see if i could generate some interest here for the movie as well as on facebook (become a fan)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Matt-Wes-vsThe-Zombie-Apocalypse/103342199703598?ref=ts

the idea behind is is to make it like a zombie sitcom or novella where you dont necessarily have too see episode 3 to understand episode 9. No Other episodes have been written yet

anyway now for the fun part me and zach have an awesome FX test we did yesterday heres the vid..let me know what you think


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How cool is that!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congratulations! That's very cool news. I'm looking forward to checking out this project.

Great video and effect, too. Cool tshirt too lol.

Good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's what I want to know - how badly did you stain your driveway with all those blood test runs?

This sounds like a fun project for you guys.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's what I want to know - how badly did you stain your driveway with all those blood test runs?
> 
> This sounds like a fun project for you guys.


our blood was mostly water so it didnt too much haha


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

So night 1 was a huge success everyone did an amazing job. Zach and i feel we out did ourselves. I am so sore from running after a camera in a car for 2 hours haha. havent done that much cardio since high school.


It was a dream come true to be a zombie that got his head chopped off.

cant wait for everyone too see it...there will be pics and videos on facebook soon...

cant wait to get the finished product


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

heres a behind the scenes look at some of the filming and makeup






for more videos and pics become a fan on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matt-Wes-vsThe-Zombie-Apocalypse/103342199703598?ref=ts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

interior/final shoot today. we are so excited. not a lot of zombie stuff will be happening during this part but we we called upon to work out a few gags. should be awesome

all of the funny gets filmed today


pics and videos to follow

final cut should be up in may some time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ITS FINALLY HERE

Episode 1 of matt and wes vs. the zombie apocalypse

heres the link to the channel in case you want to rate and comment (which you should) 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MattandWesvszombies#p/f

if not heres the video


----------



## Joiseygal

I can't believe I missed this thread back in March. Great job guys! The head scene looked great. Cool movie and I'm looking forward to seeing more episodes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thanks we are glad you enjoyed it. we start filming ep. 2 next month!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Wanna meet Matt and Wes? They Will be at Comic Con this weekend in San Diego Ca. The First Episode of Matt & Wes vs.The Zombie Apocalypse will be shown at:
GeekRoundTable/Geek-Tastic Live! Thursday July 22nd at 8pm in room 9.
Also, both Matt and Wes have a panel and invite you to attend:
A Fan's Guide to Comic-Con Thursday July 22nd at 10:00am in room 32AB
Also in attendance with be the part production team. including The Bloodshed Brothers (effects), Pat (the triller Zombie), and Danny (the Producer)
Hope to see you there


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this thing his freaking awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Hey! Matt and Wes are back with a Thanksgiving Special!!!
Keep an eye out for a Christmas special later this month and Episode 2 in January


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## beelce

Thats fun guys !!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Check Out the new site!

http://mattandweszombie.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Episode 2 for your enjoyment! Stay tuned for on February 25th some serious zombie killing takes place


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## RoxyBlue

I was looking over Spooky1's shoulder as he was playing these videos and really enjoying the little background details and references to other movies ("Good, bad, I'm the one with the gun"). My absolute favorite moment was the zombie doing Thriller dance moves on the patio - Genius!


----------



## Spooky1

How did I miss these? Thanks for posting them, they're a riot. The details in the background are great (I love the Bettie Page print on the wall too ). Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thank you very much!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A re-edited version without the splatter after effect was put up today so you guys can actually see the work Zach and I put in to the episode!


----------

